# IH Farmall 1066 won't start.



## dziomek (Jul 24, 2012)

I am so glad I found this forum; I hope someone can help me. 

My Dad has an IH Farmall 1066 (we think 1971) and it won't start. The tractor was running fine when it was turned off a few weeks ago, and when he went to start it back up a few days after shutting it off, it wouldn't turn over. Not a sound; not even the attempt to start. They cleaned the cables, changed batteries and wired the starter direct (it spins), but no luck. I must point out the park function doesn't work, but that has never interfered with it starting before. Any ideas would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

On a 1066, there is a safety switch on the clutch pedal (must push clutch all the way down), and that's about it for safety swtiches. Does this tractor have a factory cab? If so, there is a relay under the cab that controls power to your starter switch when you turn on the key. You should get current across the solenoid terminals when the key is turned on. If you don't have a cab, then you won't have the solenoid. My 766 has the power going through the key switch for the starter and gauges. If the switch is bad, you won't be able to crank it over unless you jump the starter. When you tried jumping the starter, what terminal did you put power to? There is a large terminal that the starter motor connects to, and a smaller terminal that controls the solenoid on the starter. If you put power to that large terminal, the starter motor will spin, but the gear won't engage into the ring gear. You need to power the small terminal so that the solenoid shifts the starter gear over into the ring gear. Once the gear is fully engaged, the solenoid makes contact between the battery terminal on the solenoid and the terminal that connects to the motor. Then the motor should spin.

If you want to troubleshoot the wiring, I'd try jumping the clutch switch temporarily and then if that doesn't work, jump the key switch to see if that is faulty. Also check for corroded connections.


You can download wiring diagrams for many IH tractors here: http://cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html


----------



## dziomek (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you! I will relay the message to my Dad and see if it helps. I will also give him a copy of the wiring diagram. Thank you very much for your help. I'm hoping it solves the problem.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope you get it going. I love both of my 66 series tractors.


----------



## incharge (Aug 12, 2013)

hello my father has a 1978 or older farmall 1066 diesel tractor with cab and when we were cutting brush with it we ran out of diesel it was sputtering and so I turn the key off and let it shut off now we filled it back up and it started and now it shut off so what cause it and how can we get it going it is full of deiesl and no start it keeps wanting to fire but no luck please let me know thank you!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

When you run a diesel engine out of fuel, you have to bleed the fuel system to get it going again. First, there is a primer pump on the injector pump. There should be a cage over it with a set screw. Loosen the set screw and flip the cage off of the primer button. Next, prime the fuel pump by pulling the primer button out and pushing it back in several times. You will feel fuel being pumped when it hits the pump. Once that is done, you need to crack the fuel injector lines loose at the injectors. Just loosen the nuts up a bit so fuel can leak out. Once that is done, have someone crank over the engine while you watch the lines at the injectors. When fuel starts to come out without air bubbles, tighten the lines. Then start the engine.

What happens is that you get air in the high pressure fuel lines, and it won't work its way out. Air can be compressed, so what happens is that the air just compresses and then releases when the pump tries to push it through the line. By loosening the line at the injector, you create an area for the air to get out of the line and that lets fuel in behind it. I hope you get it going!


----------



## International Harvester (Feb 23, 2021)

Rebuild/replace the starter.


----------

